
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
mmahmoodictbd
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, AWS (S3, SQS, SNS), Spring Framework, Hibernate, Escenic
CMS, Solr, Varnish Cache, Spring Test, Junit, EasyMock, PowerMock, Struts
Framework, TestNG, Maven ­

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102403557/Mossaddeque_5Y...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/102403557/Mossaddeque_5YearsExp_Java_CV.pdf)

Email: mahmood@chumbok.com

Hello. I'm an expert with 14+ years experience, and i'm looking for remote
work related to java development.

------
mariusc23
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (AngularJS, Knockout,
React, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-
end, back-end, product management, small business consulting, microservices
(SOA), Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web, and more

Résumé/CV: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Are you nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work?
We started Uplift Agency after 15+ of combined experience to end those
worries. We’ve worked with companies like MIT, Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar
(W13), and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [http://uplift.agency](http://uplift.agency)

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK

Location: Prague

Remote: yes

I'm a passionate full-stack software developer with over three years of
experience turning ideas into production apps. I've designed and developed
front-end and back-end web applications.

Technologies/Skills: JavaScript, React, ES6, Webpack, Gulp, Backbone, D3.js,
Twitter Bootstrap, jQuery, Git, SASS, LESS, Java, JSP, Spring MVC, Liferay,
Portlets, JMS, ActiveMQ, Maven

Blog: [http://andrejgajdos.com/](http://andrejgajdos.com/)

Contact: [http://andrejgajdos.com/contact/](http://andrejgajdos.com/contact/)

------
bkhinshaw
SEEKING WORK - Riverside, CA (REMOTE)

Web Developer

\- Languages: Javascript, Python, C++, x86 Assembly(MASM)

\- Hourly rate $45/hr.

\- Understanding of OOP fundamentals, discrete math, and basic data
structures/algorithms.

\- Can do HTML/CSS, as well as work with Front-end frameworks such as
Angular/Polymer/React.

\- Experience building back-ends in Node.js and Django.

\- Willing to learn, looking for contract part-time remote work.

\- Former professional experience in software QA.

\------------------

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw)

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/bioid](https://github.com/bioid)

\- email: bkhinshaw (at) gmail.com

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - Berlin/Remote

I spent the last two years building compilers and relational databases at Eve
([http://witheve.com/](http://witheve.com/)).

Before that I spent several years consulting. Some highlights:

Item-item article recommendations for Springer users based on ~600m past
downloads. Uses locality-sensitive hashing and external sorting to run on a
single low-powered server. [https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

Built a prototype replacement for the core trading engine at the Smarkets
betting exchange: 10x less code, 40x better throughput, 10x better 99%
latency.

Built a LaTeX aware search engine to power latexsearch.com. Covers the entire
Springer library – more than 8m LaTeX equations. Searches by tree-edit
distance on compressed syntax trees, using suffix arrays as a first-pass
filter.
[https://github.com/jamii/texsearch](https://github.com/jamii/texsearch)

Parallelized a constrain-logic programming DSL - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-a...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-core-dot-logic/)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/resume/](http://scattered-thoughts.net/resume/) \-
[https://github.com/jamii/](https://github.com/jamii/)

------
jeswin
SEEKING WORK

Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: yes

Experience: 16 years

Currently, I am bootstrapping (self-funding) a somewhat large-ish opensource
project/startup called Fora
([https://github.com/foraproject](https://github.com/foraproject)), a
Collaborative Development Tool and Marketplace for Node.JS apps. I can do
about 15-20 hours/week of programming/consulting; which goes towards funding
Fora.

Linux-based: Node.JS, React, Redux, Relay, Flow, Typescript, AngularJS,
Backbone, Express & MongoDb; Python, Django, Postgres; Bash scripting

Windows-based: Asp.Net/MVC, C#, Sql Server, EF, Powershell, Windows
Automation, Sharepoint

Domains: Development tools and platforms, Healthcare, E-commerce, Industrial
automation, Social Networks

Samples of work: (Linux) Node.JS build tool
[https://github.com/foraproject/crankshaft/](https://github.com/foraproject/crankshaft/)
(Windows) LINQ-based ORM tool and VS GUI Modeling tools
[https://github.com/jeswin/AgileFx](https://github.com/jeswin/AgileFx)

jeswinpk (that symbol) agilehead.com

------
mranosa
[SEEKING WORK] Looking for a remote startup junior dev position. Willing to
learn anything with a sleep can wait and get it done no matter what attitude.

Planning to move to Canada(Toronto) this year from Philippines. Getting a Job
Offer would greatly help in immigration process if you're from Canada. High
appreciation if you can do that.

Nonetheless, if you think that I am a possible fit, I am just an email away.
Thanks a lot for your time.

RESUME: bit.ly/1n3gUvZ SKYPE: markenranosa AVAILABILITY: ASAP

------
andric
SEEKING FREEELANCERS & SELLSWORDS

Location: Singapore (GMT +8), remote’s totally cool with us!

### Hackers only

We’re looking for an independent, inquisitive full-stack dev to help us set up
a custom Shopify or node.js/Rails/Python site for a frozen food delivery
startup.

Must be familiar with ecommerce and using tools like Git for versioning and
collaborating with a designer.

We’re looking for someone who's able to be agile and work with our designer to
figure out a tech stack that fits with what we’re trying to achieve.

!------------------

### The Project

* A responsive ecommerce and membership website

* For a packaged food delivery startup

* Serving busy fitness-conscious professionals

* Existing company, existing website, looking for a long term maintainable solution

!------------------

### The Brief

There are a few custom features that need to be built:

1\. Membership portal with credit points that can be used in lieu of cash

2\. Step-by-step onboarding wizard that helps new customers find the product
that fits them

3\. A human friendly CRUD interface for the staff to administer the site on a
day-to-day basis including product inventory, orders, payments and content.

4\. Some kind of CRM dashboard that allows the staff to target specific user
segments (based on conditional filters) for promotions.

And of course:

Standard ecommerce interface for searching and browsing products, customizing
products, adding to cart, feature products on the front page, sort products by
category, checking out via Stripe/PayPal/Braintree.

We are okay with using existing platforms like Shopify, Intercom, or Stripe,
since we are a lean startup, so bonus points if you can do integrations very
well.

This will be a 2-3 month long project and we’re willing to pay up to 15,000
USD. You'll be working with a UX/visual designer.

!------------------

### Sound good?

Email me: andric@nuisance.co

------
jknightco
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK – Remote

Specialization: Full-stask Web and mobile development. Python (Django, Flask),
Javascript (AngularJS, Meteor, jQuery, etc.), Coffeescript, MongoDB, Swift.

Based in EU, Lithuania. UTC +2

A senior software engineer who is always concerned about the user experience
and the quality of software. Focused on developing high-end web and mobile
applications. A technology fan and a perfectionist by nature.

A self-motivated team player who is keen to take on additional
responsibilities and meet the challenge. Good at hiring and managing
geographically distributed teams of developers. Effective in working under
pressure with tight deadlines.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK / based in Portugal / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a software developer with 10 years of professional experience with an
interest in clean code and getting things done. Lately I have been working
with Python and Python web frameworks such as Flask and Django, but my
interests range from computer networks to data processing.

My main interest is in creating MVPs but I am also available for maintenance,
refactoring and bug-fix work.

Languages: Python, C, Java (Java and Kotlin)

About:

    
    
      * I started my career as Computer Science teacher.
      * I have a PhD and published peer-reviewed work in statistical Natural Language Processing.
      * I am the founder of http://flatangle.com, an online project which aims to provide software tools for traditional astrologers.
      * I have 5+ years of experience in full stack web development.
      * With a background in teaching and strong communication skills I'm a very strong adept on passing on knowledge (e.g, you can check my blog at http://joaoventura.net/blog/).
    

Profile: [http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/joaoventura](https://github.com/joaoventura),
[https://github.com/flatangle](https://github.com/flatangle)

Contact: joaojonesventura at gmail dot com

------
ryanbrunner
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, ON (but remote is fine)

Hi there! I'm a software developer / engineering leader with 15 years
experience, who has ventured out into the freelance world in the past couple
of months.

Here's how I can help your business:

    
    
        * Full-stack implementation of web applications - I'm accustomed to 
          B2B and B2C applications operating at high scale with complex data 
          models and business logic.
        * Prototyping and proof-of-concept building
        * Architectural guidance - In particular, I'm experienced with deep 
          integrations with CRM and other systems as well as distributed 
          systems.
        * Agile coaching and training.
    

I've worked professionally in Ruby, C#, C++, VB.NET, Java and Javascript on
the server side. I'm well versed in SQL, and most modern front-end frameworks.

I've worked as a developer and a manager of developers for Eloqua, Influitive,
Indigo Books and Music, and many other Canadian startups. I'm also passionate
about teaching, and teach a Rails bootcamp for HackerYou.

Drop me a line at ryan at ryanbrunner.ca if interested.

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - New York/Brooklyn, NY or remote

I'm a full stack web developer with over five years of experience turning
ideas into production apps. My clients have been startups, agencies, big
companies and non-profits, examples include the New York Times, Cleversafe,
Planted and Charitybuzz. I prefer writing Ruby and using Rails on the server
side but I have also built apps using Ruby with Sinatra and Python with Django
or Flask and node.js with Express. I prefer Angular.js for client side apps,
though I have also used Ember.js. I'm a good communicator and one of my
favorite recent professional experiences was tutoring a beginner programmer in
web development (now he's a fulltime dev). In addition to development I also
do UX design. Recent projects include: A custom CMS built with Rails for the
New York Times Conferences series, UX and Django app for scheduling test suite
runs at Cleversafe, a Sinatra + clientside JS application for an international
study abroad non-profit.

Github: [https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

Resume:
[http://andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf](http://andrewritchie.info/docs/andrewritchie.pdf)

More info: [http://andrewritchie.info](http://andrewritchie.info)

Email: hello@andrewritchie.info

------
betatim
SEEKING WORK - Switzerland, Remote

Tim is a scientist at the Large Hadron Collider and open source tool maker. I
help develop open source software that is used by thousands of businesses and
organisations to effectively model and learn about their data
([http://github.com/betatim](http://github.com/betatim)). I also lead a team
of five to innovate on pattern reconstruction, particle detection, and
experiment design which helped CERN develop a system able to process data at
an unprecedented rate.

Tim consults on machine-learning, statistics and software development. Tim
helps companies make data driven decisions by taking advantage of the data
they have, building predictive models with that data, integrating expert
knowledge, solving computational challenges and interpreting the results.

Blog: [http://betatim.github.io](http://betatim.github.io) GitHub:
[http://github.com/betatim](http://github.com/betatim)

------
dosaygo
SEEKING WORK REMOTE

I want to join your team. I bring really strong, general business case
understanding, analysis and advice to your team, as well as advanced coding
skills and a thorough knowledge of Google Cloud Platform.

Maybe I don't know your stack specifically, and I have great, solid skills in
JS, Python and databases. I’m looking for a place that's moving fast, where
I'll learn new things. If what you're building sounds good, and tho I have a
preference for remote, I wouldn't say no to onsite if everything else worked.
I'm pretty much a generalist, and am interested in learning something more
specific.

Here's my resume online with a little code:
[https://dosaygo.com/~cris](https://dosaygo.com/~cris)

Here's my LinkedIn : [https://hk.linkedin.com/in/cris-stringfellow-
aa08b987](https://hk.linkedin.com/in/cris-stringfellow-aa08b987)

Please, no time wasters / people who use sample-work-for-hiring to build their
site.

Cris

------
kika
SEEKING WORK - based in SF Bay Area or US/Canada remote

Hi, I'm an IT infrastructure operations manager, director, architect and
whatnot, working on my own project to make life of other IT infrastructure
folks easier.

I can:

1\. Help you build your infrastructure, if you already decided to migrate from
AWS

2\. Run the cost analysis for you if you're not yet decided

3\. Tell you if it is worth the effort and why and when and how

4\. Help you find right people to run your infrastructure

5\. Select vendors, work with them and get you the best price

6\. If necessary, I can build a small datacenter with my bare hands and then
run it :-)

7\. Help you with your application to scale it and make it effectively use the
infrastructure you just invested in.

I've built infrastructures from 1-2 racks of used servers 3 generations old in
dirt cheap crappy colo space to $10M brand new bleeding etch hardware in a
shiny new facility in the heart of Silicon Valley (or Midwest, or East Coast,
or Europe).

I have 20+ years of experience in software development (everything from kernel
drivers and network stacks to Erlang backends and JS single page application
frontends) of which 10+ years I spent as a devops guy for different
web/software companies of which, in turn, 5+ years as "director of
infrastructure/devops/cloud" for quite large software/SaaS companies.

To build my product I want to help as much companies as possible. As such,
even if you don't have money (or have very little) to pay for my services, but
your case is somewhat interesting for me, we still can work together.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap)

kika@kikap.com

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta

We're a group of experienced developers, designers, and product managers who
have decades of combined experience building websites, applications, and user
interfaces for clients ranging from giants like Coke and AT&T to agile Silicon
Valley startups.

We specialize in rapid prototyping, but we can handle projects at any stage of
development--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to 20 year old legacy
code. Whether you need someone to design, build, and deploy a complete product
from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, we can handle it.

We are excellent communicators, and we will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. Our job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going. We can handle anything you can
throw at us--get in touch and we'll get started.

We are experienced with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#,
Java, Go, CSS3, HTML5, UI/UX design, user testing, product management, and
branding. We can handle anything you can throw at us, so don't hesitate to
contact us if you don't see your technology stack listed.

Email: contact@skape.works Website: [http://skape.works](http://skape.works)

------
madebyblack
SEEKING FREELANCERS

Location: New York City (Or remote inside of the USA or CA) Technologies:
Swift, iOS, Android

Hey all, we’re Black Ops. We’re a tech studio based out of NYC with clients
and developers around the country. We have a few projects coming in that will
require some additional help on the mobile client side. This includes all iOS
Platforms (iPhone, iPad, Apple TV, and Apple Watch) and Android phone and
tablet. Open to stickily contract and contact-to-hire.

Ping me with any questions at m@blackops.nyc

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Email: t.lekkas[at]practalis.com
    

Looking for PM or developer opportunities.

Experienced Python/Django developer focused on web application development and
data analytics. Experienced in client facing project/product management roles.
Experienced in using & implementing technology in order to resolve
client/stake-holder issues. Experienced in managing technical teams in order
to deliver on stated objectives.

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
mattnewport
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

I'm a C++ expert with over 15 years professional experience in the games
industry (EA, THQ, several smaller independent developers). I have extensive
realtime 3D graphics experience as well as expertise in optimization,
debugging and console development.

I'm currently working on a Virtual Reality project as I see massive potential
for VR over the next few years but I'm interested in remote contracting
opportunities up to 50% of my time, particularly in the VR space.

I have experience working on many different platforms and in teams ranging in
size from small indie projects to AAA game teams with 100s of members. My
background is game development but my expertise in C++, optimization and 3D
and GPGPU programming are relevant to a number of non-games applications.

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport)

Game Credits:
[http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,14...](http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,14..).

Github: [https://github.com/mattnewport](https://github.com/mattnewport)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport)

Email: matt@mattnewport.com

------
krrishd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full stack web developer specialized in front-end development and UI
Design.

My primary service to clients is the creation of landing pages, using my
understanding of interface design as well as user behavior patterns which
ultimately lead to higher conversion rates.

The most recent landing page I've built was for Slice Capital
([http://slice.capital](http://slice.capital)) and am currently working part-
time as a design consultant with them.

I typically charge from $700 - $1k for a single-page landing page with
optional features such as contact forms, and custom integrations/demos based
on your product.

I also particularly enjoy conceptualizing/implementing weird esoteric media
projects for the web, so if somehow you're here and looking for a really
unique brand presence online, let's talk :)

My skillset:

    
    
        HTML/Jade/EJS
        CSS/LESS/Sass 
            (visual design both in terms of user behavior +
             aesthetic is a notable strength of mine)
        JavaScript/React 
            (worked on real estate automation startup on 
             property valuation tooling, implementing 
              data migration/sanitization/analysis on a 
             database of more than 1M property records)
        Node.js/Express/etc
        MongoDB
        PostgreSQL
        Git
        PaaS/IaaS setup/deployment
    

Email me @ krish@slice.capital

Thanks!

Krish Dholakiya - [http://itskrish.co](http://itskrish.co)

------
cnj
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Berlin, Germany

Technologies: Swift, iOS

We, [http://www.commercetools.com](http://www.commercetools.com) offer SDKs
for the JVM, Node JS and PHP and our e-commerce platform is used for many web
shops. With your help, we want to bring it to iOS. Support us to optimize our
REST API for mobile use cases and offer a SDK for Swift!

We're looking for a freelancer with lots of iOS knowledge and a good grasp on
the Swift ecosystem. I'm a backend dev with some mobile experience, and
together with the (web-)SDK devs I want to bring our API to iOS. We've built
this before for other ecosystems, and therefore we know it's important to have
experience with the ecosystem one is building for (which we are currently
lacking).

You will then use the SDK in small demo apps, and you will port an existing
app from Obj-C to Swift and the new SDK (basically, throw everything away but
the UI ;) ).

All your work will be open-source, developed publicly on GitHub.

We're planning with ~3 months of work currently.

Regarding remote: We'd prefer it if you could spend at least some time in our
office (If you're a digital nomad, Berlin is a great city to visit :) )

Feel free to ping me with any questions at christoph.neijenhuis (at)
commercetools.de

------
nambante
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology. I'm up for fixed-price jobs as well as
permanent or long-term remote ones which are more preferable.

My average hourly rate is $30, but it might vary depending on the volume of
work you have.

When emailing me, please provide the details of what you need to implement,
your approximate budget and deadline.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
neilmcguiggan
SEEKING WORK - Mobile app developer.

Remote: Yes Location: London, UK Technologies: Android, iOS Availability:
10-15 hours per week

||\\\||\\\

Hi, I’m Neil. I’ve been developing Android and iOS apps for five years. I’ve
worked with everyone from very small startups to Fortune 500 companies. I’m
used to working closely with designers, server-side developers, product owners
and other key stakeholders to deliver great apps.

I love working on greenfield projects and building on existing products. I’ve
been heavily involved in turning apps from prototypes into production-quality
software, and have also been solely responsible for designing and building new
applications from the ground up.

I currently have 10-15 hours per week free in my schedule, and am looking to
take on a freelance project.

Email me: neil [AT] multicolouredsoftware.com

||\\\||\\\

My LinkedIn profile, with details of past work:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/neilmcguiggan](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/neilmcguiggan)

Some of my personal projects:
[http://www.multicolouredsoftware.com/](http://www.multicolouredsoftware.com/)

My personal site: [http://mcguiggan.org/](http://mcguiggan.org/)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I can help you build a back end for your new web or mobile app, or architect a
scalable platform to power it.

Previous work:

\- School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

\- Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

\- High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations.
(FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

\- Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

\- Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to
interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

\- Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and
virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

\- Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS,
Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
marcocampos
SEEKING WORK - Portugal or REMOTE

Experience: 12

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I'm willing to travel internationally for short
periods (1-3 weeks) on occasion.

Location: Portugal (Europe), GMT+00

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, C#, ASP.NET MVC, PostgreSQL, SQL
Server

Email: marco (at) marcocampos.net

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d58kdre55dv6dr/marco_campos_cv_en...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d58kdre55dv6dr/marco_campos_cv_english.pdf?dl=0)

===

Hi,

I'm Marco and I've been doing software development for about 12 years. I'm
currently looking for new opportunities doing either full-stack or back-end
development. I've built software used by both big (Fortune 500) and small
(local businesses) companies and I pride myself for being self-motivated,
focused and very easy to work with. My degree is both in Software Engineering
and Business Management so I have both the skills and the experience of
shipping a product, helping with sales and marketing and talking with
customers.

If you're interested don't hesitate. Shoot me an email. I would love to know
more about your business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency that's more or less just getting
started. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects and who have
the time and money to prioritize quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out or most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with:

Web and mobile design, UI, UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping,
PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus,
CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
matt_o
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

Relocation: No

Location: GMT+1 (US expat, traveling)

Python/Web Developer

Hi!

I have 3 years of mixed Python (Django/scripting), Ruby on Rails, and DevOps
experience. Throughout this time I've built web apps (back and front-end),
efficient APIs, deployment pipelines, lots of infrastructure and automation
(Saltstack, bash, Vagrant, AWS, etc.), and I serviced ailing systems and
deployments.

I can build a project solo or as part of a team. I'm also interested in
working with legacy code.

What I've been working on recently:

\+ Exploring Python 3 by writing a TFTP server:
[https://github.com/sirMackk/py3tftp](https://github.com/sirMackk/py3tftp)

\+ Exploring security via the HackerOne platform:
[https://hackerone.com/pr0tagon1st](https://hackerone.com/pr0tagon1st)

If you think we could work together on a project, let me know!

\+ Github: [http://github.com/sirMackk](http://github.com/sirMackk)

\+ More info: [http://mattscodecave.com/hire-
me.html](http://mattscodecave.com/hire-me.html)

\+ SO Careers:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/matto](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/matto)

\+ Contact: matt+hn at mattscodecave.com

Tags: Python, Django, Postgresql, ELK, Saltstack, Debian, Nginx, Ubuntu, AWS,
Elixir.

------
paws
SEEKING WORK - New York City or Remote

Sr. Technical Consultant

My name is Patrick. I'm an award winning developer with broad technical and
business knowledge, most recently focused on building web apps that convert
and perform at scale.

 _Authorized to work in US and EU, bilingual in German /English (native)._

    
    
      • Full-stack web on mobile and desktop
    
      • Wide DevOps experience (AWS, Heroku, Vagrant, CI/Jenkins, self-hosting)
    
      • OS internals (forensics, Unix/Windows, network security/firewalls/Cisco)
    
      • formerly Microsoft and Princeton
    

Results:

    
    
      • ~40,000 users totaling ~$18 mil in donations (fundraising platform)
    
      • ~$1 mil/yr revenue (e-commerce site from scratch, non-physical goods)
    
      • $25k/yr hosting cost reduction by re-architecting AWS infrastructure
    
      • 200% improvement in forensics turnaround time by revamping imaging lab
    
      • 350% page speed improvement by rewriting JS & deps from scratch
    

Public-facing projects: [http://revv.co](http://revv.co),
[http://petwellnessreport.com](http://petwellnessreport.com),
[http://bfa.com](http://bfa.com)

email: me at onpaws.com

github: github.com/onpaws

More info: [http://iforgotyoursite.com](http://iforgotyoursite.com)

Mention HN, please.

keywords for you cmd-f folks: rails, ruby, es6, javascript, js, es2015, react,
angular, sass, less, css3, html5, mobile, ios, elasticsearch, devops, linux,
security, cisco, stripe, braintree, paypal, brooklyn, nyc, new york

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
ultrasaurus
Seeking freelancers: SF and remote (SF working hours preferred)

PagerDuty is looking for two types of freelancers:

If you're experienced with enterprise monitoring tools (CA, HP, IBM, Microsoft
etc) or ITSM and looking to do some integration work, we’d love to put you to
work writing integrations between those tools and PagerDuty. If you know how
to get those tools to send an HTTP request, we can use you. Contact us at:
developers@pagerduty.com

We’re also building a collection of open sourced examples of what you can do
with our API. We’ve had some good developers reach out to us already but
there’s always room for more. These generally take the form of some javascript
& html that’s embeddable in an iframe. If you’re good with JavaScript and
looking to get paid to build an open source portfolio, contact us at:
dave@pagerduty.com

Why work with us:

* Everything will be open source, build your portfolio

* We have experience working with contractors — no surprises from our end

* We prefer do a lot of small iterative projects, rather than one big quote

* We don’t mind if it’s your first solo gig ever, but we’ll start you out with something small

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a generalist developer with two decades of experience. I also have a
background in biosciences and have worked for advertising agencies, research
labs, and the chemicals industry.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do maintenance,
refactoring, and bugfixing work. I'm also proficient in making games with
WebGL/Pixi/Three.js and Unity3D/C#.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, C#, Lua, Ruby, Java, C/C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

~~~
Udo
PS: if you post here, please remember to upvote the freelancer thread itself!

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Consultancy, London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Need a solid, secure app on multiple platforms, on a tight deadline? I'm your
man.

One of the winners at SyScan Hardcode, two-time grand prize winner of Google
Code-in, and Angelhack 2015 Series Regional Winner. References on request.

If you need quick 1-on-1 development help, try my profile on Codementor:
[https://www.codementor.io/aviraldg](https://www.codementor.io/aviraldg)

Platforms (in order of experience):

\- Web Applications (Python, Node.js, Frontend/JS, MEAN stack)

\- Android apps

\- Cross Platform Desktop Apps (Qt)

\- I love experimenting. Currently studying advanced algorithms.

Accounts: [https://github.com/aviraldg](https://github.com/aviraldg),
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg](http://stackoverflow.com/users/152873/aviraldg),
[http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/](http://in.linkedin.com/in/aviraldg/),
[http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg](http://codeforces.com/profile/aviraldg)

Resume: [http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-
resume.pdf](http://www.aviraldg.com/files/aviral-dasgupta-resume.pdf)

Location: India

Contact: me [at] aviraldg.com (prefix subject with 'work', please)

\---

Keyword Soup: C, C++, Python, JavaScript, Node.js, Qt, Django, Flask, Web2py,
Android, HTML5, Angular.js

------
swalkergibson
SEEKING FREELANCER - Phoenix, AZ - Remote

I have a project related to an M&A of two mid-sized web hosting companies. I
need a bunch of resources. Specific roles and tasks are listed below!

\- C# .NET developer (some classic ASP) (x2)

The acquired company has some user-facing hosting management tools, as well as
some internal tools that are used to manage the business. They need to
maintain and extend these tools.

The acquiring company has a large client who needs a custom cloud server
provisioning application completed.

\- Microsoft Dynamics expert (x1, maybe more depending on complexity)

The two companies have separate Dynamics deployments that need to be merged
and extended.

\- Zimbra expert (x1, maybe more depending on complexity)

The acquired company has 55,000 email accounts currently hosted on an old
version of Zimbra. They need to upgrade Zimbra to the latest version and limit
breakage.

\- Ceph expert (x1, maybe more depending on complexity)

The acquiring company needs someone to manage their Ceph environment. I don't
have too much detail on this one, other than Ceph is a thing they need to deal
with.

\- Flexiant expert (x1)

As a hosting company trying to go after AWS, they need someone to handle
scripting their virtual machines, or so I gather. Like the Ceph expert above,
there is not a lot that I know about this particular task right now.

This is likely going to be a 3-6 month full-time contract for all of the above
resources. If you are local to the Phoenix area, a full-time position as a C#
dev is quite possible as well.

I need to fill these positions immediately, so if you or someone you know is
interested, please email me at my HN uname (AT) Google's famous email service.

Pay is negotiable depending on experience! Make me an offer!

------
Vitaly
SEEKING WORK - Berlin or remote

Rails, Nodejs, JS/Coffeescript, React, Backbone/Marionette, Erlang/Elixir

Rails since 2005

more then 20 years of experience from Linux kernel drivers to web apps.

We did more then 100 projects since 2005, with many successful startups and
bigger companies. I have a lot of experience helping startups from early
stages to production. Can help with defining the product, scope for the MVP,
and general advice on how to increase your chances of success.

[https://github.com/vitaly/](https://github.com/vitaly/)

[https://github.com/astrails/](https://github.com/astrails/)

[http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner](http://linkedin.com/i/vkushner)

Skype: vitaly.k

Phone: ‭+49 152 09235503‬

Email: vitaly@astrails.com

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK

I am available to work about 15-20 hours per week. I have been doing web
application development in Django for past 5 years. I love to solve problems
which makes life easier for the users.

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Github: [http://github.com/vishalsodani/](http://github.com/vishalsodani/)

Website: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK Possibly On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups

• Team Management / Technical Director / Project delivery specialist on small
to large projects

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Excellent Communicator

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Frontend: HTML5,JS,CSS - Experienced in supporting modern / legacy browsers

• Back end: PHP Specialist, Composer, Symfony, Silex, Doctrine + much more

• Databases: MySQL, SQLite, Postgres, NoSQL

• Experience with Backbone, EmberJS, Cordova, NodeJS, Ruby / Rails

• Solid experience with deployment/setup to Linux, AWS, Docker

• Plenty of experience on security-focussed projects, PCI compliance, multi-
million + e-commerce projects.

• Plus experienced Open-Source contributor, core-team for Bolt CMS
(PHP/Symfony).

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have availability in March and
April.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk,

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (Remote; live in Connecticut)

WordPress!

Developer and designer (5+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes.
Flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server (Ubuntu) as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, Foundation,
Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Sifter for issue tracking, Slack to
keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
spudfkc
SEEKING WORK Cleveland, OH or Remote

Currently looking for freelance work. I have experience working
Python/Flask/Django, Java, and Go. I also have a lot of DevOps-based
experience if you're in need of some consulting or advising around that.

Check out my site for more info on past projects, or feel free to shoot me an
email to chat!

Email: nick@nickcaley.com Website:
[http://hire.nickcaley.com](http://hire.nickcaley.com)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a passionate full-stack software developer with 10+ years experience in
web and desktop development. I have experience managing projects and teams and
consulting. In my years in the industry I’ve been involved in a variety of
software companies as a developer focusing in sharpening my skills. I love to
work with unfamiliar technologies and am always up for projects that require
me to learn something new. I want to keep learning and growing as a software
developer, working in challenging endeavors and using all my experience to
improve the product and the team I work with.

Stack: PHP, Node, C#, ASP.Net (MVC/Web API) Laravel, Drupal, Web
Angular/KnockOut/Backbone

LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/

Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Email: jsolarz@gmail.com

------
darklighter3
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US) I am a senior full-stack Java developer and
DevOps/infrastructure engineer. I can help you with:

    
    
      * Understanding your goals and translating them to a technical solution
      * Prototyping/MVP
      * Full-stack development work
      * Improving your development tools
      * Setting up continuous integration and deployment
      * Automated testing
      * DevOps and automating your infrastructure
    

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Chef, Jenkins, AWS

GitHub: [https://github.com/crwohlfeil](https://github.com/crwohlfeil)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil](https://www.linkedin.com/in/craigwohlfeil)

You can get in touch with me at crwohlfeil@gmail.com.

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
geku
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

We are looking for a Ruby/Rails developer to support us with our projects at
CloudGear. Technologies used are Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Go, Docker,
Kubernetes, etcd. You should be an experienced Ruby programmer with a strong
interest in Docker and Kubernetes. We are working on a product and have
interesting challenges ahead. You will work together with the founder:
starting with stories, to architecture and the final implementation and with a
high impact on the product, too.

60 - 100% for at least 6 months.

Location: remote, but Europe is preferred. Please let me know if you're
interested in working with us: georg (at) cloudgear.net -
[https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

------
skardan
SEEKING WORK - Europe (Prague) - Remote

Seasoned software developer. Experience with remote work.

How can I help you? build a prototype, MVP or application, review code or
design, analyze performance and propose optimizations, write critical and
reliable code

\- My values: simple solutions, good design, clean and tested code

\- I enjoy: hard problems, performance optimization, learning

\- Past projects: security, web apps, Linux system development, enterprise ETL
and OLTP database apps

\- Technologies: Clojure & ClojureScript, Datomic, Oracle PL/SQL, Perl, C/C++,
JavaScript, Java, Om, Scheme, Lisp

\- Contact: dan.skarda+hn@gmail.com

[https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda](https://cz.linkedin.com/in/danskarda)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive experience building all sorts
of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot
over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config
management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with Golang, React, Clojure, scipy, numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details are below. Here're some recent
examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platfo rm where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
halilb
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies: Javascript, react native, iOS

[https://github.com/halilb](https://github.com/halilb)

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/halilb)

I'm experienced in developing native iOS applications with objective-c, single
page applications with javascript. And i've been developing iOS applications
with react-native lately.

I can help building your react-native app and/or create custom native
components using objective-c.

I'm currently available for 20 hours/week. My rate is 40$/hour.

You can reach out to me at hbilir [at] gmail [dot] com.

------
sdsantos
SEEKING WORK - Portugal / Europe (on-site) / Remove

Me and my partner develop Android mobile products, development & design. We
enjoy working together with an internal team to give Android the effort it
deserves.

Here's out portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io](https://www.bloco.io)

Email: sergio@bloco.io

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - NYC Metro and Remote

I’m a full stack developer, with a strong design sense, that has worked with
small startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I
have proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as
improving existing products.

I have a knack for learning new languages and frameworks, but I’ve worked with
these previously:

\- Objective-C and Swift for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[http://scottbader.org](http://scottbader.org)

[http://github.com/sbader](http://github.com/sbader)

scott@melodyroad.com

------
ammmir
SEEKING FREELANCER - Seoul, South Korea or REMOTE

We're looking for a JavaScript UI engineer who has great design sense and deep
experience in React, JSX, ES6, HTML5, CSS3, etc. to build a cross-platform
desktop app (Mac, Windows) using the Electron framework. You'll be responsible
for implementing the (stateless) UI, which will be driven by a JSON-RPC
backend.

Bonus points for experience with Electron or other cross-platform app toolkits
using web technologies. This project is roughly 75% development and 25%
design.

Please email inquiries AT pilvy DOT com with your portfolio and put "HN"
somewhere in the subject line. Thanks!

------
ttam
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

 _Product Manager for Hire_

Need help managing and improving your product? Stress no more, I'm here to
help you.

I'll work with you and your team doing things like polishing the product,
defining and prioritizing new features, analyzing usage and getting user
feedback.

More details here: [http://constantbetasoftware.com/2015/12/02/hire-
me.html](http://constantbetasoftware.com/2015/12/02/hire-me.html)

Visit my Product Management blog:
[http://constantbetasoftware.com/](http://constantbetasoftware.com/)

Email me at: contact@constantbetasoftware.com

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL or Remote

I'm a Computer Engineer with a love of front-end web and app
design/development. I've designed and developed front-end and back-end web
applications, along with both Android and iOS apps. I prefer design over
development, but am happy to discuss any project my skillset fits!

I have experience with:

* HTML5/CSS3/Canvas

* JavaScript/jQuery/Node.JS/AngularJS/Socket.IO

* PhoneGap/Cordova/Ionic (iOS Development)

* Sketch/Photoshop/Illustrator

* Ruby on Rails

* PHP

* Python

Portfolio:
[http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio](http://matthewhoelter.com/portfolio)

Email: hello [at] matthewhoelter.com

I'm always happy to talk, so feel free to drop me a line anytime.

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
mikro
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote OK

I have 4 years experience building iOS apps and 7 years experience overall. I
can build iOS apps in Swift or ObjC, and I have backend experience working
with python + django and coffeescript(node.js) + express. I have extensive
experience working with SQL (mysql and postgres) and nosql databases (mongodb,
couchdb, redis). I can also do configuration work on AWS or Google cloud.

The main iOS app I have worked on the past 4 years is Fleck (getfleck.com). It
has been featured by Apple as “Best New App” and one of the “Best Apps of May
2015” in 137 countries.

Contact me at eternalprogrammer@gmail.com if interested.

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer

* Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Apache/Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher API

* JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS, S3, CloudFront

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

A recent task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and
Bootstrap:
[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
bgp
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Offering:

* Workflow automation within Google Apps

* Integration across Docs, Drive, Sheets, Gmail and Calendar

* Add-ons, scripts and custom UIs for Docs and Sheets

[https://developers.google.com/apps-script/add-
ons/](https://developers.google.com/apps-script/add-ons/)

White-listed developer by Google.

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1480465/bryan-p](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1480465/bryan-p)

scripts@bryanp.com

------
thenduks
SEEKING WORK

Location: Waterloo, ON

Remote: Yes, and preferred

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ryanfunduk](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/ryanfunduk)

Strengths: Ruby (+Rails), JavaScript/ES6/Babel, CoffeeScript, Node, React,
Redux, Backbone

Have had some experience with plenty of other things but those are the big
ones. Happy and used to jumping into new things and unfamiliar codebases.
Self-motivated and have started several products from scratch myself.

Contact info: [https://ryanfunduk.com/contact](https://ryanfunduk.com/contact)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely. 15 years
in software industry.

Indie iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

Example experience: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a startup, building
both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as supplementary
tools.

Also interested in running in-person training for iOS app development for
developer and non-developer, separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email
for details.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
mirap
SEEKING WORK

I am UX & Digital product designer (5+ yrs experience).

I'm focused on user research, customer experience, information architecture
and design process. I'm entrepreneur and full-stack person. I'm experienced in
Objective-C, Ruby on Rails, Wordpress, Bootstrap and more. Check me out:
[http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

Location: Prague

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Portfolio: [http://www.podorsky.cz/](http://www.podorsky.cz/)

Email: mira@podorsky.cz

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps in React
and React Native.

* WHAT WE DO *

\- Product Design and Discovery

\- UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\- Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\- Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\- iOS and Android

* HOW WE DO IT *

On day one we sit down with our clients for a product discovery phase. We
wireframe your entire application and follow with a full set of high-fidelity
mockups before a line of code is written.

Once our engineering team gets to work, you're providing constant feedback as
part of our weekly sprints and daily updates.

While other development teams may take your project and disappear for a few
months, at Bitmatica we work with you every step along the way to ship a
product you love.

All else being equal, there's one thing that sets us apart: We always deliver.

* WHAT OUR CLIENTS HAVE SAID *

"Bitmatica is quick to understand new systems, eager to deliver quality
results with high impact, and has a deep technical background."

"Hands-down the best firm I have ever worked with."

* LATEST PROJECTS INCLUDE *

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

* GET IN TOUCH *

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote or London

We are a tech agency doing MVPs and data science projects.

Strengths are:

\- Python (Django, Flask, numpy ecosystem)

\- JavaScript (React mostly these days but also Angular)

\- Go

\- Haskell

\- devops using [NixOS]([http://nixos.org/](http://nixos.org/))

See [https://wearewizards.io/](https://wearewizards.io/) and our blog at
[https://blog.wearewizards.io/](https://blog.wearewizards.io/)

We're available for a chat at team AT wearewizards.io if you want to know
more!

------
floating_cloud
Location : UK.

Remote : Yes, and willing to travel.

Willing to relocate : Yes.

Contract : Yes.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware and OS services development for
mobile/consumer devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming,
familiarity with C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat)

Email : ajit [dot] kamat [at] live [dot] in

------
mercurialuser
Almost 30 years experience with Clipper language and now its open-source
implementations. Available to port legacy software (dBase III+/Clipper/FoxPro)
to text-mode or GUI mode (using Qt libraries) using Harbour language.

Give new life to your legacy code.

    
    
      Location: Roma, Italy
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: xBase/Clipper/Harbour (as far as this ad)
      Résumé/CV: 
      Email: mercurialuser[at]gmail[dot]com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote \- Web apps in Laravel, Rails, PHP Core. \- Data
Scrapping/Mining in Python \- Browser extension \- Frontend in jQuery,
CSS/Bootstrap.

Email: kadnanATgmail.com Profile:
[https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

------
audace
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Based in Philadelphia. Looking for short-term scraping / process automation
jobs.

Github: [https://github.com/Audace](https://github.com/Audace) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/williamrfry](https://twitter.com/williamrfry)

------
kirk21
SEEKING WORK / based in Canada / remote

We are a team of software developers and designers that worked for famous
companies (Dropbox, Square and Uber). We can handle a wide range of projects.

More info: [http://goo.gl/EMnGyj](http://goo.gl/EMnGyj)

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
colinramsay
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a published front-end developer with plenty of backend chops. I've
currently got a limited number of hours to work on React and React Native
opportunities, or general JavaScript consultancy.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/colinramsay)

Email: hn [at] colinramsay.co.uk

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for projects. $50/hour available 20 hours per week. Have
worked with both Objective-C and Swift.
[http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in touch at
nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF/Remote

Looking for a front-end dev with strong JS skills to work on our browser
plugins and apps. Android experience a plus, but not required. For more info,
see BeeLineReader.com. Email contact@ to apply.

~~~
hemamalinib
Hi, I am Hema having 10 years experience in software development. Having 7
years solid experience as LAMP developer. Worked on various projects on JS
including jquery.

I am a very quick learner and easily adapts to client's requirements. Very
dedicated and sticks to deadlines.

Please reach out for any questions. Looking forward to hear from you.

Skype: hema_malini_freelancer Phone: 91-9160219262

------
flavor8
SEEKING FREELANCER - Location NoVA, Remote OK, p/t (to f/t)

Seeking a Data Scientist with exposure to epidemiology.

Must have: SQL, R, masters level statistics. Nice to have: Knowledge of
Case/Control, Cohort. Python.

Initially part time (to 20 hours/wk), may become full time after a few months.

jobs@4rc.io

------
richardgill88
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London)

Full Stack Javascript Developers.

Technologies: React, React-Native, Redux, ES6, Node, Firebase

We love building products quickly / prototyping peoples' ideas.

[https://z-dev.io](https://z-dev.io)

Please email inquires to richard@z-dev.io

------
logn
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (based in USA)

Java and Selenium expert available for consulting on crawling and web scraping
projects.
[https://github.com/hollingsworthd](https://github.com/hollingsworthd)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
omarmeky
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full Stack Web and Mobile Engineer

Top Skills: AngularJS, Javascript, Cordova, ASP.NET, NodeJS, Java

meky.omar@gmail.com

www.linkedin.com/in/omarmeky

------
logn
More people submitted a post here than upvoted. That kills the thread.

